# S-L-O-W



## AntAltMike

See thread title for details.


----------



## Robert L

Yeah, this site is extremely slow to load. It hasn't been fast for awhile but would go ahead and load fairly well. Today its almost not working, and I tried on 3 different computers. All were using IE9

Loads the top half and stops. Maybe something to do with the ad's.


----------



## B Newt

IE9? EEEWWWW......


----------



## MysteryMan

Late yesterday I was experiencing the slow hang up on IE 9. Experienced the same thing when I switched to Google. This morning the site is fast and working normally.


----------



## AntAltMike

Back to normal, here.


----------



## Herdfan

Nope, still slow here. FireFox 9 for Mac. Other site loading fine.

Edit: It took 17 seconds from the time I pressed POST until it finished.


----------



## HDJulie

Same thing for me this morning both with loading & posting.


----------



## RAD

Very slow here this AM.


----------



## litzdog911

Very strange behavior this morning (9am PST) .... some pages load quickly, as normal. But getting lots of "can't access site DBSTalk ...", and many pages take a minute or more to load. I'm using Chrome if that matters.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

litzdog911 said:


> Very strange behavior this morning (9am PST) .... some pages load quickly, as normal. But getting lots of "can't access site DBSTalk ...", and many pages take a minute or more to load. I'm using Chrome if that matters.


Exactly the same on IE9 here.


----------



## Go Beavs

I've seen the same issue on and off for a couple of days now. I use Safari and IE9 and see the same behavior on both.


----------



## Nick

No problems here -- must be youse guys. 

(IE8, only because my FF is corrupted)


----------



## David Bott

Hi Guys...Just wondering if you are still seeing an issue. One of our ad partner networks had issues and thus I removed them from the system until they can correct it. Thus that could have been the issue with the connections.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

David Bott said:


> Hi Guys...Just wondering if you are still seeing an issue. One of our ad partner networks had issues and thus I removed them from the system until they can correct it. Thus that could have been the issue with the connections.


David things were working fine last night and are working fine today too.


----------



## RAD

Working much better, thanks!


----------



## Laxguy

I have been on a lot over the last 24 hours, and did not see any slowdowns, fwiw. Usually when I do, it's fixed by a modem reset (Comcast).

[I know that you believe you understood what you think I said, but I'm not sure you realize that what you heard is not what I meant.]


----------



## B Newt

Working fine for me using FireFox.


----------



## P Smith

It's SLOW again - FF v10. Works fine a few days ago.

Not sure about network related problems, but I would look into rebuilding indexes. When it was done last time ?


----------



## MikeW

I've been having strange log in issues. It won't "remember me". In IE9, when I log in, it displays the welcome screen, then puts me on the home page as a guest. No problem using Chrome. I deleted cookies/history and tried compatibility view, but nothing seems to have helped.


----------



## Richierich

Working fine for me!!! 

Also, was not having any problems this morning.


----------



## Laxguy

MikeW said:


> I've been having strange log in issues. It won't "remember me". In IE9, when I log in, it displays the welcome screen, then puts me on the home page as a guest. No problem using Chrome. I deleted cookies/history and tried compatibility view, but nothing seems to have helped.


Try the cookie and cache delete again, and *quit IE*, wait ten minutes, throw three chicken bones, then try again. :sure:


----------



## David Bott

No issues on our side of things I can see. If you see speed issues please try running a trace route to www.dbstalk.com and see what is shown for the route. You may see that a router along the way is the issue and then you know it should clear up once the network guys fix it. (It could be anywhere along the route mind you.)


----------



## Richierich

David Bott said:


> No issues on our side of things I can see. If you see speed issues please try running a trace route to www.dbstalk.com and see what is shown for the route. You may see that a router along the way is the issue and then you know it should clear up once the network guys fix it. (It could be anywhere along the route mind you.)


How does Joe Six Pack Know How to Perform a Trace Route back to DBSTALK???


----------



## P Smith

David Bott said:


> No issues on our side of things I can see. If you see speed issues please try running a trace route to www.dbstalk.com and see what is shown for the route. You may see that a router along the way is the issue and then you know it should clear up once the network guys fix it. (It could be anywhere along the route mind you.)


Not that high, but real delays starting after LA points, before that it's shows ~40 ms after each hope:


Code:


...
  9    78 ms    53 ms    53 ms  xe-2-1-0.cr2.lax112.us.above.net [64.125.26.29]
 10    88 ms    88 ms    88 ms  xe-2-3-0.cr2.iah1.us.above.net [64.125.25.17]
 11    98 ms    88 ms    88 ms  xe-2-3-0.cr2.dfw2.us.above.net [64.125.31.121]
 12   139 ms    87 ms    87 ms  xe-1-1-0.er2.dfw2.us.above.net [64.125.26.214]
 13    88 ms    88 ms    87 ms  64.124.196.226.t00876-01.above.net [64.124.196.226]
 14    89 ms    89 ms    89 ms  jbdr1.0.dal.colo4.com [206.123.64.41]
 15    88 ms    88 ms   118 ms  72.249.128.110
 16   189 ms   189 ms   189 ms  dbnet.bott.net [72.9.159.119]
Trace complete.

  9    78 ms    53 ms    53 ms  xe-2-1-0.cr2.lax112.us.above.net [64.125.26.29]
 10    88 ms    88 ms    88 ms  xe-2-3-0.cr2.iah1.us.above.net [64.125.25.17]
 11    98 ms    88 ms    88 ms  xe-2-3-0.cr2.dfw2.us.above.net [64.125.31.121]
 12   139 ms    87 ms    87 ms  xe-1-1-0.er2.dfw2.us.above.net [64.125.26.214]
 13    88 ms    88 ms    87 ms  64.124.196.226.t00876-01.above.net [64.124.196.226]
 14    89 ms    89 ms    89 ms  jbdr1.0.dal.colo4.com [206.123.64.41]
 15    88 ms    88 ms   118 ms  72.249.128.110
 16   189 ms   189 ms   189 ms  dbnet.bott.net [72.9.159.119]
Trace complete.

  9    53 ms    53 ms    53 ms  xe-2-1-0.cr2.lax112.us.above.net [64.125.26.29]
 10    88 ms    89 ms    88 ms  xe-2-3-0.cr2.iah1.us.above.net [64.125.25.17]
 11    88 ms    88 ms    88 ms  xe-2-3-0.cr2.dfw2.us.above.net [64.125.31.121]
 12    88 ms    87 ms   102 ms  xe-1-1-0.er2.dfw2.us.above.net [64.125.26.214]
 13    87 ms    88 ms    88 ms  64.124.196.226.t00876-01.above.net [64.124.196.226]
 14   106 ms   107 ms   107 ms  jbdr1.0.dal.colo4.com [206.123.64.41]
 15   117 ms   106 ms   106 ms  72.249.128.110
 16   205 ms   207 ms   206 ms  dbnet.bott.net [72.9.159.119]
Trace complete.


----------



## Blowgun

Looks like the slowness has returned, at least for me anyways. For the past 4 or 5 hours it's taking up to 10 minutes to load a single page or the page doesn't load at all.

This has caused the 'Go to first new post" link that's associated with new posts in existing threads to timeout and disappear, since the 'New Post' link is only available for certain period of time.

It's so bad right now I had to edit this post at a different forum website because previewing the post at DBSTalk was taking a very long time. I don't know if I can even submit this reply. Two previous attempts showed no indication that they made it.

At the moment a trace to dbstalk.com doesn't look to good. Here's where the trace starts to fall apart:


Code:


10    41 ms    37 ms    37 ms  sjoeosr03-gex3-1.pac.sta.suddenlink.net [66.76.175.129]
11     *       38 ms     *     sjoeosr01-10gex1-3.pac.sta.suddenlink.net [66.76.175.33]
12    98 ms    97 ms    98 ms  173-219-251-43-link.sta.suddenlink.net [173.219.251.43]
13   102 ms    98 ms     *     173-219-243-37-link.sta.suddenlink.net [173.219.243.37]
14    98 ms    97 ms    97 ms  173-219-243-24-link.sta.suddenlink.net [173.219.243.24]
15   102 ms   104 ms     *     173-219-243-34-link.sta.suddenlink.net [173.219.243.34]
16   101 ms   107 ms   101 ms  173-219-254-171-link.tex.sta.suddenlink.net [173.219.254.171]
17   101 ms   101 ms   100 ms  173-219-246-93-link.sta.suddenlink.net [173.219.246.93]
18   101 ms    99 ms    99 ms  jbdr1.0.dal.colo4.com [206.123.64.41]
19   100 ms   101 ms   101 ms  72.249.128.110
20   100 ms    99 ms     *     dbnet.bott.net [72.9.159.119]
21     *      101 ms   100 ms  dbnet.bott.net [72.9.159.119]

Everything else such as browsing to other sites, a trace to Google.com, is working as expected with no delays.

Of course the only thing to do is wait it out. In the meantime, if I can load the page, is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## James Long

I'm seeing slightly better numbers:


Code:


DBSTalk.com
12    70 ms    71 ms    70 ms  jbdr1.0.dal.colo4.com [206.123.64.41]
13    71 ms    69 ms    70 ms  72.249.128.110
14    75 ms    73 ms    69 ms  dbnet.bott.net [72.9.159.119]


Google.com
9    51 ms    41 ms    36 ms  ord08s08-in-f2.1e100.net [74.125.225.98]

The point where my trip time jumps above the 30's is about 8 steps in to the tracert.


----------



## Blowgun

James Long said:


> I'm seeing slightly better numbers:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> DBSTalk.com
> 12    70 ms    71 ms    70 ms  jbdr1.0.dal.colo4.com [206.123.64.41]
> 13    71 ms    69 ms    70 ms  72.249.128.110
> 14    75 ms    73 ms    69 ms  dbnet.bott.net [72.9.159.119]


Your numbers look better and you were able to do it in fewer hops. Earlier, Suddenlink was flapping pretty good, but I couldn't find any System Messages on their site. Now, the numbers are starting to look better. Here are the current numbers for comparison:


Code:


10    37 ms    38 ms    37 ms  sjoeosr03-gex3-1.pac.sta.suddenlink.net [66.76.175.129]
11    37 ms    37 ms    37 ms  sjoeosr01-10gex1-3.pac.sta.suddenlink.net [66.76.175.33]
12    97 ms    97 ms   132 ms  173-219-251-43-link.sta.suddenlink.net [173.219.251.43]
13    98 ms    97 ms    97 ms  173-219-243-37-link.sta.suddenlink.net [173.219.243.37]
14    99 ms    97 ms    97 ms  173-219-243-24-link.sta.suddenlink.net [173.219.243.24]
15   101 ms   104 ms   103 ms  173-219-243-34-link.sta.suddenlink.net [173.219.243.34]
16   101 ms    99 ms    99 ms  173-219-254-171-link.tex.sta.suddenlink.net [173.219.254.171]
17   120 ms    99 ms    99 ms  173-219-246-93-link.sta.suddenlink.net [173.219.246.93]
18   101 ms    99 ms    99 ms  jbdr1.0.dal.colo4.com [206.123.64.41]
19    99 ms   100 ms    99 ms  72.249.128.110
20    99 ms    99 ms    97 ms  dbnet.bott.net [72.9.159.119]

While these numbers are not ideal, at least I'm not seeing any time-outs this time around.



James Long said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Google.com
> 9    51 ms    41 ms    36 ms  ord08s08-in-f2.1e100.net [74.125.225.98]


Here's the current trace to Google.com:


Code:


15    36 ms    36 ms    37 ms  nuq04s06-in-f2.1e100.net [74.125.224.34]

I can't say exactly when Suddenlink network started to behave, but it looks like the crisis is nearly over. I've done some page loading tests here at DBSTalk and the response time is much, much better. It's now tolerable to create and preview this reply using the editor located here. 

That reminds me, I need to create a new thread regarding the editor.

Thanks James.


----------



## David Bott

Looking at the trace log, thanks for that, it does clearly show an issue with the path along the way. It is not something we here can correct I am sorry to say as it seems a few routers along the way are having issues. This does usually clear up once the differnt networks see the issues.

I know I am late to the game on this as it seems better for you know. But just wanted to add the note.


----------



## Blowgun

David Bott said:


> I know I am late to the game on this as it seems better for you know. But just wanted to add the note.


Never the less, it's appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

